# Help with procedure code for nasal vestibular stenosis



## GRANNAN (Apr 5, 2012)

physician performed bilateral nasal vestibuloplasty.  the description reads:
a number 15 knife blade was used to excise the redundant skin that was causing obstructive changes in the nose, then the underlying lateralized cartilage was also excised.  undermining performed.  using 5-0 prolene the medial crura & middle crura of lower lateral cartliages were approximated to midline to reduce the lateral flaring & to allow approximation to prevent  the obstructive contribution to vestibule. further excision of posterior aspects of incsions were made & sutures were used in a running interlocking fashion to reapproximate skin, pulled this superiorly allowed for narrowing of the columella which then opened the vestibule.  
since no grafts and no osteotomies were performed, would 30465 still be approporiate for this procedure?  
any responses are appreciated.


----------



## Ramona03 (Apr 6, 2012)

*I agree with your code selection*

Hi GRANNAN:

I looked up this CPT code on encoder pro, it looks like this is the correct code. I also copied and pasted the description of the procedure below. Hope this helps!

The physician repairs a nasal vestibular stenosis using a variety of techniques. Separately reportable cartilage (e.g., auricular composite) graft may be used to support the cartilaginous skeleton and vestibular soft tissue scarring. In one external approach the physician makes an incision in the upper lateral cartilage, in another approach a "V" shaped cut may be made. In either case the incision is followed by an osteotomy of the medial aspect of the nasal bones. A spreader graft is placed to widen the nasal vestibule. The incision is closed or closed in a V-Y manner (lengthens the columella) with suture.


----------

